
Which security measures make sense for a static web site? - misnamed
http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/142496/which-security-measures-make-sense-for-a-static-web-site
======
blackflame7000
HTTPS always makes sense from both a performance and privacy standpoint.
HTTPS/2 is significantly faster than http/1.1 and cant easily be eavesdropped
on.

